# Plow Setup



## pawsoff (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a 2000 Dodge Ram 1500 with a 7.5 Fisher HD straight plow. I do one commercial lot and about 10 driveways. I know the plow is a bit heavy for the 1/2 ton and I am wondering how much ballast I should run? I believe the plow weight is 700-800lbs. 
This is my 2nd season plowing and I am looking to set the truck up a bit better. So far I have not adjusted the torsion bar, added heavier springs to the front or have run ballast. I have always got the job done but why not make things easier?

1) I am looking for suggestions on how much weight to add to the rear? over the axle or behind it?

2) If I upgraded the front springs to a used set from a Dodge Ram 2500 would that suffice?

3) How much turns should I crank up the Torsion bar?

Your advice is appreciated


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to plow site, As for ballast, I'd try about 500# and adjust from there.


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Isn't a 2000 dodge half ton still a solid axle truck? If so just swap out some springs from a 2500 and that should help it carry the weight better. Ballast is always a good idea. I'm running 500lbs in my chevy 1/2 ton this year to see if it helps carry the plow better.


----------



## pawsoff (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I did just double check and yes the 94-2001 dodge rams have solid front axles.
I can pick up a used set of 2500 diesel springs for about $50, so I think that it would be a good choice.

Any thoughts on how many turns I should give the torsion bars?


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Totally unrelated, but that's a good looking Giant.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

don't touch the torsion bars until you see how much the new springs will raise the front


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

Am I still missing something? Since when did solid front axles have torsion bars???


----------



## pawsoff (Dec 29, 2010)

Bizzo15
After some looking around, you are correct, a solid front axle does not seem to have a torsion bar.
When I was looking around earlier posts that was a method that some had suggested to help with the weight of the plow but I guess that is not an option I can use with a SFA. Thanks for making me aware


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

KSikkema;1380813 said:


> don't touch the torsion bars until you see how much the new springs will raise the front


 :laughing: Thumbs Up


----------



## bizzo15 (Oct 22, 2008)

pawsoff;1383029 said:


> Bizzo15
> After some looking around, you are correct, a solid front axle does not seem to have a torsion bar.
> When I was looking around earlier posts that was a method that some had suggested to help with the weight of the plow but I guess that is not an option I can use with a SFA. Thanks for making me aware


That's fine, you're one of the lucky ones who has a 1/2 ton with a SFA. Easiest way to help with the weight of the plow is some 3/4 ton coil springs and ballast in the bed


----------



## pawsoff (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been looking at ballast options and I can get a cement block that has an integrated lift loop built into the top of it, for getting it on and off the truck.
What I am stuck at, is how to secure that ballast into the truck (over the rear axle) without making the rest of the bed unusable (snowblower) or the ballast unsafe.
Suggestions?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

My dads plow we built a wood frame that ran from the front of the bed to the back directly next to the wheel wells, and went to the same height as the bed rails and filled it with stuff to use for ballast. the wood frame was almost a H design. Worked well, but you have to get creative for the ballast.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

use some sand bags a lot safer then usin a concrete block or something that could become a danger if you get into an accident
also heavier coil springs up front will help with the weight of the plow 
i use 300 lbs in back of my truck with no plow just to stop it from sliding around.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

pawsoff;1383694 said:


> What I am stuck at, is how to secure that ballast into the truck (over the rear axle) without making the rest of the bed unusable (snowblower) or the ballast unsafe.


Ballast needs to be _behind_ the rear axle, not over it. It's used as a counterweight to take weight off the front axle. If you place it over or in front of the rear axle it actually places more weight on the front axle.


----------



## pawsoff (Dec 29, 2010)

MarkEagleUSA
I did a bit of reading on that and its seems as though you are correct. Behind the rear axle to help balance out plow weight, over rear axle if not running any gear and need some traction help.

KEC Maintainence
I think sandbags could be a safety hazard as well if not secured right.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

yes but they lay flatter in the bed then blocks or something like that.
people use a lot of diffrent things.
i use bagged salt and calcium i also have a tonneau cover on my bed and i mount the blowers and walk behind spreader in a carry all in the hitch this way the stuff stays dry.
this set up works for me


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Pawso,

Good to see another east coast kid here, welcome !

I have 2 of those 4' x 6' 1" thick rubber matts from the tire recycling facility in Minto. I get them here in Fredericton from Dan at Quarry Landscaping. They are about 100lbs each. 

Then I have 2 top locking boxes that sit on those mats left and right at the rear of the bed. One holds 5 50lb bags of sand and the other holds 5 bags of Magnesium Chloride. They have never moved on those mats but I don't ram er to hard. My Toros and push spreader fit in between them, shovels at the front of the bed.

I found bags of sand turn into bricks of sand that are half ripped open at the end of the year.

Pete


----------



## pawsoff (Dec 29, 2010)

Peter
Nice gear and nice website, I just checked it out.

My Brother (the mechanicaly talented one) and I are working on an upgrade for my plow and should be able to finish it off mostly today, I will let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

pawsoff,
I have taken a small tarp, laid one end of it in the bed, put some bags of solar salt in there, then wrapped the tarp back over the bags and strapped the bundle down. that has worked really well for me, plus i can use the salt after plow season in my water softner.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

I use tractor suitcase weights inside a 2x4 frame behind the axle....then cover it with plywood to keep the bed usable


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

There's some pics of my ballast and retainer in this thread.


----------



## WILLD420 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm going to use one of those hitch mounted cargo carriers to hold my snowblower. Since it's about 150lbs, with the leverage that far back, it should be about the same as 300 lbs up in the bed close to the axle.

A person could figure something out pretty easy if you don't mind adding 2 ft to the back of your truck.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

WILLD420;1385139 said:


> I'm going to use one of those hitch mounted cargo carriers to hold my snowblower. Since it's about 150lbs, with the leverage that far back, it should be about the same as 300 lbs up in the bed close to the axle.
> 
> A person could figure something out pretty easy if you don't mind adding 2 ft to the back of your truck.


i have a hitch mounted carrier as well 2 toro blowers,walk behind spreader full about 65 lbs plus shovel and i still put 300 lbs in the bed near the tail gate. i have 411 gears with electronic lockers if i did not run the 300 lbs in the bed my truck is sliding all over, just my experience with my ride


----------



## pawsoff (Dec 29, 2010)

Well we got the upgrade pretty much finished, sure there are some odds and ends to finish off but we are good for snow.
The hydraulic under hood pump that originally came with the plow setup (used) I got was a electric clutch pump by Fisher, after only a couple of storms the pump stopped working, the part to fix it was over $600 and I was unwilling to pay that for just a part of a pump. We ended up getting a non-clutch pump/resevoir to hold us over until the end of the season and the 1st storm this year. That pump leaked as it got way to hot and burned the seal.
We ordered a New Clutch pump from Northern Tool see here , The big PITA was fabricating the new mount as the clutch is much bigger / heavier. 
Whereas this pump is much bigger than the one that Fisher originally used, the small reservoir we had in the initial system (1-2 pints) would not do the trick. We got a 10 Gallon reservoir from princess auto and mounted it in the bed against the cab wall and ran a 3/4" suction and 3/8" return line to it, we got the lines from Parker Hydraulics.
Got it finished off this afternoon and after doing the initial test, its fast, it is just as fast in the air as it is dragging on the ground when turning side to side and when I sat on the front of the blade (250 lbs) the plow acted like I was never even there and was the same speed (up and side to side).
I am sure the setup is a bit overkill but I really liked that clutch system and like under hood hydraulics, I now am eagerly awaiting the next snowfall


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

pawsoff;1384894 said:


> Peter
> Nice gear and nice website, I just checked it out.
> 
> My Brother (the mechanicaly talented one) and I are working on an upgrade for my plow and should be able to finish it off mostly today, I will let you all know how it turns out.


Nice compliment in light of the old gear I'm running. I am comfortable doing what I am doing with it though.

I need to revamp the website though. I created it before I even started plowing. Now I don't do driveways at all, just 2 good size commercial accounts and one restaurant.

I was reading about your pump woes. Very interesting. My HD works reliably, but is not the fastest riser in the world. You must be in the Moncton area r u ?
Pete


----------



## pawsoff (Dec 29, 2010)

peterng;1389207 said:


> Nice compliment in light of the old gear I'm running. I am comfortable doing what I am doing with it though.
> 
> I need to revamp the website though. I created it before I even started plowing. Now I don't do driveways at all, just 2 good size commercial accounts and one restaurant.
> 
> ...


******* No, I am in Saint John.
We got Some light snow here today, so I will try out the new pump setup tonight.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

I thought since you mentioned princess auto that you were in moncton. is there one in Saint John as well ??

we had a few inches here last night. a few more coming tomorrow night and a bit of a mess coming Wednesday. Hard to get a break but good for the account.

take care,
Pete


----------

